# German Shepherd movies?? And videos?



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Hey guys, I was wondering what are your favorite movies with German Shepherds in them? Or videos on the web that you like on GSD's whether informative or just pure awesome.


----------



## mvarnell (Mar 31, 2010)

Search for hunkymonkeykaine on youtube, great example of freestyle.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Ace of Hearts. Beverly Hills Chihuhas has a BEAUTY of a GSD, I saw a rin tin tin DVD collection at walmart I dunno if its a movie but Valient was a good book. There are others I have seen/read but I have short term memory. And can never think of them when I need or want, jus at random useless times


----------



## Cardinal Von Crossbones (Mar 29, 2010)

K-9, K-9 PI and K-911 are such awesome german shepherd movies. There's "I am Legend" too, but I'll go with comedy before sad any day lol!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

K-9 with Jim Belushi is always great. I am Legend is a good one too.


----------



## Elliehanna (Mar 17, 2010)

I always loved rin tin tin, the 1920s one, and the WWI or WWII one (forget the name) but it had a GSD that was a boys dog that he gave to the war effort and they had to leave him behind over seas I think (been forever since I seen that one)


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

I never saw k9 Pi. Cant wait


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

*valient?*



ChristenHolden said:


> Ace of Hearts. Beverly Hills Chihuhas has a BEAUTY of a GSD, I saw a rin tin tin DVD collection at walmart I dunno if its a movie but Valient was a good book. There are others I have seen/read but I have short term memory. And can never think of them when I need or want, jus at random useless times


whats the book valient about? and who is it by?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

AMOS & ANDREW, K-9, KELLLY & ME, CHIPS THE WAR DOG! There's another one I've seen on the late-late-late show I think is called THE KENNEL CLUB MURDER CASE about a blind detective.

A friend of mine has a great GSD movie site you all might enjoy:
Home Page


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There was an old black and white movie with a working line GSD in it. The dog was awesome. Of course, I cannot remember the name of the movie or who it starred. I think it was a spy movie I think, WWII maybe.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Elliehanna said:


> I always loved rin tin tin, the 1920s one, and the WWI or WWII one (forget the name) but it had a GSD that was a boys dog that he gave to the war effort and they had to leave him behind over seas I think (been forever since I seen that one)


 
CHIPS the war dog.. never can find it. I used to have it.. and it was great!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

The Breed (lots of GSD's)

Fear

Radio Flyer

The Hills Have Eyes (2 GSD's)

The Brave One

The Three Lives of Thomasina 

Atomic Dog

White Dog- crazy movie, didn't care for it but I did love the dog


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

If you go to Walmart, you can get "The Adventures of Rex and Rinty" as a DVD set for $5. I've also seen the K-9 movies (K-9, K-911, and K-9I) as sets for under $10. 

There is also "Finding Rin-Tin-Tin", which is a movie about the real Rin-Tin-Tin - I don't know if it is still available because there was some kind of flap about them using the name Rin-Tin-Tin, which is either trademarked or copyrighted? There was some sort of issue, at any rate.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

ohhhhh man.. Radio Flyer!!!! and I forgot about Kaiser in Fear... 

There is a GSD in that new cats and dogs movie coming out also... looks cute


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Kavik the wolf dog (it's a GSD)

Love leads the way (story of Buddy, one of the first seeing eye dogs in the US.. a GSD)


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

So awesome! I'm so taking a look at them!!


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

arycrest said:


> AMOS & ANDREW, K-9, KELLLY & ME, CHIPS THE WAR DOG! There's another one I've seen on the late-late-late show I think is called THE KENNEL CLUB MURDER CASE about a blind detective.
> 
> A friend of mine has a great GSD movie site you all might enjoy:
> Home Page



Wow...thanks for the link.

What an AMAZING COLLECTION they have put together of gsd movies. Thanks to them for taking the time and research to put it together. I'm going to spend some more time checking out the site and recommend everyone else do so as well!

Thanks


----------



## Elliehanna (Mar 17, 2010)

VaBeachFamily said:


> CHIPS the war dog.. never can find it. I used to have it.. and it was great!


Thats the name of it, yea I have not seen it on TV in probably 8 years or more and man I loved it, I hope they will put it on dvd soon, I have all the lassie movies and I want the rin tin tin movie, just have not seen it in my local wal-mart (I guess its popular or they just don't carrie it out in hickville USA)


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

AbbyK9 said:


> If you go to Walmart, you can get "The Adventures of Rex and Rinty" as a DVD set for $5.


LOL, cool, I found my copy at Rite-Aid, excellent, and thats Rin Tin Tin Jr. in the series, also "War Dogs" but you`ll cry watching that one


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

This is the book 
Valiant, dog of the timberline by Jack O'Brien | LibraryThing


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Yea... I would like to find the RinTinTin show that came on.. more like.. in the 90s when I was an older kid...


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

OH.. it was called " the new adventures of Rin Tin Tin" and those same characters did " Rin Tin Tin and the paris conspiracy"

That rin tin tin isn't listed ANYWHERE online... anyone know how to find it? I would like to order them all!


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I love K-9 too! I like the I Am Legend dog too...but I shut it off before the dog gets attacked!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

VaBeachFamily said:


> OH.. it was called " the new adventures of Rin Tin Tin" and those same characters did " Rin Tin Tin and the paris conspiracy"
> 
> That rin tin tin isn't listed ANYWHERE online... anyone know how to find it? I would like to order them all!


RIN TIN TINARIS CONSPIRACY - on VHS is rather expensive - starting price of $49.85
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/6302523478/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used]Amazon.com: Used and New: Rin Tin Tinaris Conspiracy [VHS][/ame]

You can check your local BLOCKBUSTER ... this link makes it sound like some stores may carry it:
Rin Tin Tin: The Paris Conspiracy DVD Rental, Rent Rin Tin Tin: The Paris Conspiracy Movie Online

If you speak French, RIN TIN TIN K9 COP (KATTS & DOG) is out on DVD.
Katts & Dog / Rin Tin Tin K-9 Cop is out on dvd - in French!


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

I am legend on TNT right now.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh.. SWAT has a gorgeous German Shepherd in it.. for all of... 10 seconds lol.. but it's gorgeous none the less

And the episode of My Name is Earl that I was watching last night had a great looking GSD


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh.. and the Katts and Dog.. is the one I want.. but the english one!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

If you speak German, there is also always "Kommissar Rex" (Inspector Rex), which was an Austrian TV series about a police dog, Rex, who is played by a very, very gorgeous German Shepherd. In the series, the dog is called Reginald von Ravenhorst, Rex for short, but the actual dog is Santos vom Haus Ziegelmayer.

Pedigree
Santo vom Haus Zieglmayer pedigree information - German shepherd dog


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Rin Tin Tin, Underdog(the dogs are the bad guy's henchman sort of), Cats & Dogs Rise of Kitty Galore, I Am Legend, All Dogs Go To Heaven (1 & 2), Run Joe Run

Apparently the movie called The Day The Earth Stood Still had a GSD, I never saw it so I can't say it did or didn't.

Also for books, Cracker: The Greatest Dog in Vietnam. If you cry easily this book will make you cry.


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler (Jun 13, 2010)

arycrest said:


> AMOS & ANDREW, K-9, KELLLY & ME, CHIPS THE WAR DOG! There's another one I've seen on the late-late-late show I think is called THE KENNEL CLUB MURDER CASE about a blind detective.
> 
> A friend of mine has a great GSD movie site you all might enjoy:
> Home Page


FANTASTIC SITE , Thanks


----------



## chocolat (May 23, 2010)

Run Joe Run tv series


is the reason i wanted to own a shepherd

to this day i can still hear some of the storyline in my head...RUN Joe RUN!!!

need to check amazon see if they have that on dvd yet


"Run, Joe, Run" (1974)


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

OMG!!! That is just TOO TOO 70's!!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Rintintin
Cats & Dogs 2
White Fang (There's a german shepherd version)
Also go to youtube.com and search for a german shepherd named Ollie. She's very entertaining and smart!!


----------



## chocolat (May 23, 2010)

Guess what I just found out while looking at some fan sites..good news for me!!

*Run, Joe, Run:

*
The series is reportedly going to be released on DVD in 2010.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

chocolat said:


> Guess what I just found out while looking at some fan sites..good news for me!!
> 
> *Run, Joe, Run:
> 
> ...


How cool!! I want it!!!!!


----------



## chocolat (May 23, 2010)

Relayer said:


> How cool!! I want it!!!!!


 
I looked on amazon. they have the title listed now and you can sign up to be alerted when it is released.

maybe a truly 70[s show right down to the music, but it was cool(at least as a kid) to watch that dog working in the show


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

chocolat said:


> I looked on amazon. they have the title listed now and you can sign up to be alerted when it is released.
> 
> maybe a truly 70[s show right down to the music, but it was cool(at least as a kid) to watch that dog working in the show


Well, yeah... all that!!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

So.. watching the Run, Joe, Run clip.. i remember one of my favorite GSD movies..

Bad Moon

It was the movie based off of the book ( Thor). The kid's uncle is a warewolf, and the German Shepherd saves the day... after being falsely impounded for biting someone... check it out!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Before we left Cleveland in 1979, there was a show with GSDs, the dog was a war dog, I thought it was Rin Tin Tin. I mean, we are talking about the dog running messages and such in the trenches. 

I got the adventures of Rex and Rinty for 5$ at Walmart. Forty some episodes. And it is a serial, but so far anyway it is not what I remember this show being. 

Run Joe Run does not sound like it. But I guess it could be. 

I always thought it was Rin Tin Tin though. 

I saw some of the new Adventures of Rin Tin Tin, the police dog with the whiney brat, well, I was way too embarrassed to let anyone catch me watching that -- I mean Little house on the prarie with a German shepherd -- yuck belch uhg!!!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I remember I screamed in happiness when my parents got me Rin Tin Tin for my birthday.


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

I was pregnant with Clare when Run Joe Run was on. The series ended the week I went into labour so never saw the end.


----------



## mohavewolfpup (Jan 30, 2011)

Cardinal Von Crossbones said:


> There's "I am Legend" too, but I'll go with comedy before sad any day lol!


That had to be the first time I ever ejected a movie out of the player and crammed it back in the box to return it... When the german shepherd exited stage right (and I skipped ahead to find it was drenched in a boring plot of will smith trying to bang a woman, or whatever that was) it was over for me! 

There was only one real star of the movie, and that ended exactly 59 minutes in....


----------



## Ty the shepherd guy (Oct 9, 2010)

Whenever I get stressed or jus need a good reminder , I watch this ---


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

mohavewolfpup said:


> When the german shepherd exited stage right (and *I skipped ahead* to find it was drenched in a boring plot of will smith trying to bang a woman, or whatever that was) it was over for me!


...I think you are thinking of the wrong movie. That synopsis is nothing like the plot of I am Legend. That is, of course, what happens when you skip parts of movies and then try to summarize it.


----------



## prophecy (May 29, 2008)

For those who like the sci-fi/scarey stuff, there's allways ''The Breed''. Its about super-smart geneticly altered GSDs that ''hunt'' these people on an island.Its a slightly gorey one,but not totally overdone. IMHO,GSD are super-smart to begin with-no modification needed!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well a really good movie with a GSD in it is Halloween. 

The GSD had a bit part and not a very good part at that. 

But the movie was actually pretty good -- the first one.


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

The foundation for my love of Palominos and German Shepherds.


----------

